# assetto paleo-geografico e paleo-climatico



## bilichan

Bonjour, 

Je cherche à traduire l'expression suivante pour un article scientifique en français:

"la distribuzione delle farfalle è legata all'assetto paleo-geografico e paleo-climatico".

Je ne suis pas sûre du terme équivalent scientifique en français. Les traductions simples du terme "assetto" semblent vouloir dire "structure" ou "système".

Des spécialistes?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anaiss

Pas une spécialiste, mais je dirais _configuration_ http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/configuration 
Le premier exemple du CRNTL est dans le domaine de la géographie, donc des sciences, cela pourrait fonctionner.


----------



## bilichan

C'est ce que je cherchais! Merci infiniment


----------



## Anaiss

Di nulla!


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour,
J'ai l'impression qu'en français il vaudrait mieux utiliser deux termes différents: structure/configuration/conformation paléogéographique et régime paléoclimatique. Mais, si on accepte une terminologie moins "typée", il me semble préférable d'utiliser le seul terme "les conditions".


----------



## bilichan

C'est noté! Merci


----------

